# Is there a free alternative to Faronics DeepFreeze for Mac?



## MacGeek83 (Jan 19, 2011)

We have been using Faronics DeepFreeze for a number of years now & I was wondering if there is a freeware product out there for Mac or perhaps a setup we can implement rather than using DeepFreeze.

Anyone else use DeepFreeze for Mac?

&#63743;


----------

